# Best grinder for v60 and Stagg X



## daoman (Sep 27, 2021)

Hey folks, I'm interested in getting into brew coffee, particularly v60 and Fellow Stagg X.
I'd like to buy a best inexpensive single dose coffee grinder.
I've googled and see these two options being recommended quite often, as they are small enough for an apartment and created for brew coffee: Wilfa Uniform and Fellow Ode 1.1.
I know that there is a possibility to change burrs to SSP on both of those grinders, but at the moment I'm interested in knowing which one (without changes) is better suited for v60 and Stagg X?


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

Depending how often you brew, and how big your dose is, you can also take a look at hand-grinders.

There are a lot of good options: Comandante MK3/MK4, Kinu M47 with brew burrs, 1zpresso K-Pro.

Sometimes you can find a second hand offer of Baratza Forte BG, very good grinder.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

daoman said:


> Hey folks, I'm interested in getting into brew coffee, particularly v60 and Fellow Stagg X.
> I'd like to buy a best inexpensive single dose coffee grinder.
> I've googled and see these two options being recommended quite often, as they are small enough for an apartment and created for brew coffee: Wilfa Uniform and Fellow Ode 1.1.
> I know that there is a possibility to change burrs to SSP on both of those grinders, but at the moment I'm interested in knowing which one (without changes) is better suited for v60 and Stagg X?


 Other than the fact it has few & large intervals in adjustment, I wouldn't say the Wilfa flat was "created for brew coffee". It's easy & tidy to use, good value, with good dose consistency (as long as the odd bean doesn't get held up & fail to grind). It's capable & and on a par with many electric & hand grinders.

Really, any grinder that grinds normally/well will work the pour over brewers, there isn't one that favours any kind of brewer. Your pouring regime (at the same grind setting & brew size) will have the biggest impact and may be different for V60 vs Stagg.


----------



## daoman (Sep 27, 2021)

Thanks folks. I've decided to skip Wilfa as it's quite slow. I'll wait for tests on the new Baratza Vario W+ and then will be deciding between it and Baratza.


----------

